
IOS: Not Running State - alexknight
http://zerodistraction.com/blog/2012/1/16/ios-not-running-state.html
======
makecheck
The terminology in the article is a bit confusing but if "backgrounded" is
intended to mean "apps that are hidden by the Hide command", there is a way to
represent that with a hidden preference:

    
    
      defaults write com.apple.dock showhidden -bool true
      killall Dock
    

When an application has been hidden its Dock icon is then given a semi-
transparent, faded appearance.

Also, although Mac OS X Lion changed the Dock so that _by default_ there is no
difference between running and not running, using System Preferences (Dock
pane) the "Show indicator lights for open applications" setting can be turned
back on.

~~~
alexknight
My headline has “iOS” in it, which I thought would make it clear I was talking
about iOS — not OS X.

~~~
makecheck
Got ahead of myself. :) Thanks.

